# [gelöst] 64-bit Java browser plugins

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Habe gerade festgestellt, das bei mir 64-bit Java browser plugins fehlen.

```
localhost olaf # eselect java-nsplugin list

Available 32-bit Java browser plugins

  [1]   emul-linux-x86-java-1.5  current

Available 64-bit Java browser plugins

localhost olaf # eselect java-nsplugin show

Current Java browser plugin

  (unset)

localhost olaf # eselect java-vm show

Current system-vm

  sun-jdk-1.6

Current user-vm

  (unset)

localhost olaf # eselect java-vm list

Available Java Virtual Machines:

  [1]   blackdown-jdk-1.4.2

  [2]   emul-linux-x86-java-1.5

  [3]   sun-jdk-1.5

  [4]   sun-jdk-1.6  system-vm
```

als user

```
olaf@localhost ~ $ java-config --set-user-vm sun-jdk-1.6 Now using sun-jdk-1.6 as your user JVM

olaf@localhost ~ $ eselect java-vm show

Current system-vm

  sun-jdk-1.6

Current user-vm

  sun-jdk-1.6

```

Installiert sind:

dev-java/blackdown-jdk 1.4.2.03-r15

dev-java/sun-jdk 1.6.0.01

virtual/jdk 1.5.0Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Jan 25, 2009 8:29 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## tuam

Heute ist wohl Tag des fehlenden Java-Plugins   :Wink:  Die Dinger sind alle deaktiviert, weil der Upstream sie einfach nicht liefert. Siehe Abstimmung zu dem Thema.

FF,

Daniel

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe gerade das packet jre-6u1-linux-amd64.bin manuell entpackt, da habe ich auch keine PlugIn gefunden. Wie kann ich denn Firefox 64bit da auf die Sprünge helfen? Beim konqueror mußte ich nur den Pfad zur vm angeben. about:config hat mir nicht groß weitergeholfen.

```
java.default_java_location_others
```

 habe ich in 

```
/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.01/bin/java
```

 geändert. Habe auch schon gesucht, wo ich das von Hand freigeben kann.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hi,

versuchs mal mit 

```
ln -s /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.01/jre/lib/amd64/libjava.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjava.so
```

mfg

----------

## UTgamer

Ist ein DUP von:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4104111.html#4104111

 :Wink: 

 *tuam wrote:*   

> Heute ist wohl Tag des fehlenden Java-Plugins   Die Dinger sind alle deaktiviert, weil der Upstream sie einfach nicht liefert. Siehe Abstimmung zu dem Thema.
> 
> FF,
> 
> Daniel

 

Danke gut zu wissen, und es wurden mal wieder wie üblich nur die gefragt/informiert die sich in den engl. Threads aufhalten. Auf meiner Lieblingsseite und auch fast die einzige wofür ich Java benötige läuft das Plugin stabil (http://www.playray.de/), allerdings schmiert mir der Browser ab wenn es um noch viel primitvere Anzeigen wie Foren geht, die meine Frau gerne nutzen möchte.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 :Wink: Last edited by flammenflitzer on Tue Jun 26, 2007 5:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
localhost profiles # find /opt -name libjavaplugin*

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/amd64/libjavaplugin_jni.so

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/plugin/amd64/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so

/opt/emul-linux-x86-java-1.5.0.11/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_nscp.so

/opt/emul-linux-x86-java-1.5.0.11/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_nscp_gcc29.so

/opt/emul-linux-x86-java-1.5.0.11/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_jni.so

/opt/emul-linux-x86-java-1.5.0.11/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so

/opt/emul-linux-x86-java-1.5.0.11/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so

localhost profiles # ln -s /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/plugin/amd64/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

In welcher Datei wird denn das Plugin blockiert?

----------

## TheCurse

Also ich habe das nur so stabil zum laufen bekommen indem ich firefox-bin (d.h. 32bit) installiert habe und emul-linux-x86-java. Dann hat man zumindest im 32bit firefox java. Im 64bit firefox habe ich mit nsplugin zwar flash recht stabil zum laufen gebracht, java aber nicht so richtig...

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bei mir funktioniert es. Trotzdem würde ich gern selbst entscheiden, ob ich java mit oder ohne nsplugin installiere.

Ich habe schon verschiedene use.mask durchstöbert, aber nichts gefunden.

nano /etc/portage/profile/package.use.mask

dev-java/blackdown-jdk -nsplugin

dev-java/blackdown-jre -nsplugin

dev-java/sun-jdk -nsplugin

Jetzt läßt es sich wieder installieren. Allerdings scheinen die Packete von sun von Hause aus gar keine PlgIn zu enthalten. Blackdown funktioniert.

----------

## ChrisJumper

*wink* hier drüben bei mir funktioniert das noch nicht!

 *Quote:*   

> Jetzt läßt es sich wieder installieren. Allerdings scheinen die Packete von sun von Hause aus gar keine PlgIn zu enthalten. Blackdown funktioniert.

 

Wenn ich mit dem 64-Bit Symlink arbeite stürzt der Browser mit einem Speicherzugriffsfehler ab, sofern ich eine Java-Seite besuche.

Das Java-Plugin wird bei about:plugins richtig erkannt. Gesetzt ist  auch ein"-nsplugin".

 *Quote:*   

> # ln -s /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/plugin/amd64/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so

 

Ein verwenden von libjava.so wie forrestfunk81 empfahl funktioniert auch nicht. Dabei erscheint java noch nicht einmal in about:plugins.

@flammenflitzer

Du mentest bei dir funktioniert es? Bezog sich das auf TheCurse 32-Bit-Java-Lösung via nsplugin? Oder darauf das dein 64-bit blackdown funktioniert?

Ich hab immer noch die eben beschriebenen Probleme mit blackdown-jdk Version 1.4.2.03-r15 .....

Mfg Chris

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe den Symlink entfernt und Blackdown wie oben installiert.

```
olaf@localhost /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins $ ls -la

insgesamt 44

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 11. Aug 08:00 .

drwxr-xr-x 15 root root  4096  2. Aug 19:21 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 20704  2. Aug 19:21 libnullplugin.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 11888  2. Aug 19:21 libunixprintplugin.so
```

Bei Konqueror habe ich den Pfad zu Java angegeben. Allerdings werden hier nicht alle Seiten korrekt dargestellt. Bei manchen kommt auch eine Fehlermeldung.

----------

## flammenflitzer

http://www.linux-magazin.de/meldung/29771

wie kann ich das sauber installieren?

----------

## tux2

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> http://www.linux-magazin.de/meldung/29771
> 
> wie kann ich das sauber installieren?

 

Das 64Bit Java-Plugin ist im java-experimental overlay mit dabei:

http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/java/wiki/overlays

Und zwar ist es folgendes Ebuild:

```

sun-jdk/sun-jdk-1.6.0.12_beta3-r1

```

----------

## ScytheMan

wieso nicht lieber icedtea? funktioniert eigentlich auch super.

----------

## tux2

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> wieso nicht lieber icedtea? funktioniert eigentlich auch super.

 

damit hatte ich "komische" Probleme   :Laughing: 

 Wenn man Firefox schließen wollte, brauchte es ziemlich lange bis Firefox tatsächlich zu war.

(in der Zwischenzeit ist dann ein Fenster aufgepoppt, wo ich gefragt wurde, ob ich Firefox killen mag)

 Sobald ein java-applet im Firefox geladen wurde, hat die Adressleiste gesponnen:

D.h. wenn ich eine neue URL eingeben wollte, wurde sie rückwärts eingegeben; sprich der Cursor am falschen ende  :Very Happy: 

z.B. www.google.de  war dann ed.elgoog.www   :Laughing: 

sobald ich Java gekillt hatte, ging alles wieder normal

----------

